# Elmers Glue?



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

I was thinking about using Elmers Glue and toliet paper over my face for a wrinkled, peeling zombie skin effect. After it dries I would apply makeup.

I'm wondering if its safe, and if it will hold up for a full night.

Anyone ever done this?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Liquid latex and tissue paper will produce that peeling zombie effect and I know that stays until you take it off. Around the edges of the "flakes" randomly touch a little red, purple or blue make-up. As a matter of fact, it usually peels and looks more wicked as the night goes on. I don't know about Elmers.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Elmers by itself will give you a peeling skin effect, no TP required. I had some (more than I needed) on my hands not 20 minutes ago, and it is indeed a good effect. We're gluing up the panels for the Dot Room. It's water soluble, so perspiration will affect it. Your skin will be dry for an hour or so after it's removed.
Reading your post, I'm gonna ask our crew of "Witches", the girls who look after things like treats, refreshment for the Actors and music, to do their faces this year.


----------



## TheDragon (Sep 19, 2005)

If you don't want to do the work, tell the neighborhood kids they can practice their pranks by TP'ing your head...


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Elmers by itself will give you a peeling skin effect, no TP required. I had some (more than I needed) on my hands not 20 minutes ago, and it is indeed a good effect. We're gluing up the panels for the Dot Room. It's water soluble, so perspiration will affect it. Your skin will be dry for an hour or so after it's removed.
> Reading your post, I'm gonna ask our crew of "Witches", the girls who look after things like treats, refreshment for the Actors and music, to do their faces this year.


I like the TP for the wrinkled effect it gives, and it takes the 'shine' off the dried glue, leaving more of a matte finish. You're right that perspiration will effect it.....hmmmm. Well we have 2 partys this year, we'll try the Glue for the first and see how it works. If it doesn't hold up, we'll switch to latex for party #2!

Thanks all


----------

